# (Free) La télévision "pompe" tout mon debit internet



## yoann13009 (1 Août 2011)

Boujour à tous, je suis le nouveau propriétaire d'un MPB 13 depuis cet après midi.   Le seul problème c'est que j'ai un souci de débit internet, je vous explique:

Petite précision, ce problème etait deja présent avec le PC que j'utilisais jusque là. Je pensais que c'était parce qu'il était vieux mais avec le nouveau mac c'est pareil.

Donc le problème c'est que j'ai un super bas débit (Moins de 512) Après plusieurs tests je me suis rendu compte que quand la télé était coupée ( box éteinte ) le débit remontait jusqu à 4000Kbps. On dirait que la télé pompe tout le débit (je n'ai même pas de chaines HD)

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un avait la solution à mon problème, ça fait un petit moment que ça dure, j'ai essayer de tout débrancher et redémarer mais rien à faire.

Pour info voilà mes caractéristiques de ligne.

Raccordée actuellement en offre Freebox dégroupé total

NRA : VAL13

Longueur : 3038 mètres

Affaiblissement : 45 dB



Débit descendant (download)
Taille du fichier 774,61 ko
Durée 9.577 secondes
Débit 647,04 kbit/s (80,88 ko/s)

Débit montant (upload)
Taille du fichier 96,83 ko
Durée 0.945 secondes
Débit 819,78 kbit/s (102,47 ko/s)

En espérant que quelqu'un ait la solution, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2011)

A priori, pas de solution informatique.
Par contre, si tu peux accéder à une antenne pour basculer les chaines "classiques" vers le tuner tnt de la freebox, alors tout le débit sera à nouveau accessible.


----------



## ntx (1 Août 2011)

Vu tes débits, c'est normal que tout soit pompé par la télé. Pour la télé via internet, il faut utiliser uniquement de chaînes en bas-débit (option dispo au moment de l'allumage de ta box vidéo). Une chaîne classique demande environ 3,5 Mbits/s (450 ko/s), alors les chaînes en HD, mon pauvre ami, tu en es loin :rateau:


----------



## yoann13009 (1 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses rapides. 

Je me souviens avoir eu l'option "bas débit" il y a quelques jours mais je ne l'avais pas activée. Maintenant même quand je rallume la box je ne l'ai plus. vous savez ou je peux la retrouver?


----------



## ntx (2 Août 2011)

FB V5 ou V6 ?

Sur une V5, rallumer le boîtier vidéo doit faire que l'option est à nouveau proposée.


----------



## yoann13009 (3 Août 2011)

J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises mais non ça ne marche pas. J'ai trouvé un accès directement lorsque je regarde une chaine avec la touche info mais je suis pas convaincu. En tout cas ça n'a rien changé à mon problème. 
Il s'agit bien une V5. Merci d'essayer de m'aider en tout cas.


----------

